# Some pics of the water park i just wrapped up



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Lots o fun


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Is that great wolf lodge? It looks like fun.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I worked on a ride and water ride at six flags astroworld when I was an apprentice. Though a couple of things weren't all that fun it really was fun to work in the atmosphere and the job.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Lol it is new in fitchburg mass


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

What type and brand filters do you put in? D.E or sand? Neptune benson or filtrex ?


----------

